# SAREX?



## cadettrooper (2 Oct 2006)

has anyone heard anything about this years SAREX? my Squadron says that they will be sending a group of Cadets to the Exercise this year, but the only problem i found is that i searched the Net too see where it was this year and it's being held at 8 Wing Trenton?. 
   it seems odd to me because i live here in Victoria, BC (just a little ways from Trenton, ON )..................


----------



## cadettrooper (2 Oct 2006)

And for those of you who don't know what SAREX is here is the link to the Exercise Info.................

http://www.forceaerienne.forces.gc.ca/athomedocs/athome_7_3_e.asp


----------



## Trinity (2 Oct 2006)

Why are you asking us?  Ask your squadron.

Nothing wrong with it being in Trenton.  It's an airbase and has SAR
capability.  Sounds normal to me.

None of us will have any idea if your Sqn is going to fly you kids out here or not.


----------



## cadettrooper (3 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Why are you asking us?  Ask your squadron.
> 
> Nothing wrong with it being in Trenton.  It's an airbase and has SAR
> capability.  Sounds normal to me.
> ...



No it surprised me because according to the DND website the exercise ended on Saturday. and as i was told that it is happening in two weeks.
      i didn't know if there was more than one exercise going on? it just seemed odd to me.................


----------

